# Help with Mid 80's Fuji Espree



## beecnul8r

I have a reliable Fuji Espree (quad lugged using Valite, Fuji's vanadium steel alloy) that I would very much like to convert as follows: First, upgrade to a mountain bike handlebar leaving the downtube shifters but using mountain bike brakes. Second, upgrade to a triple gearing. The bike currently has a quill handlebar (Nitto Olympiad) Dia-Compte brakes, a Sugino GP crank and Suntour ARX front and rear rails (with 2 and 5 gears respectively). 

Any suggestions? I have had the bike since new and have never had so much as a blown spoke in thousands of miles. But, as I am 60 now, I want a more upright riding position. 

Any help is greatly appreciated.

dave


----------



## wim

I subscribe to the _Rivendell Reader_. Every once in a while, the magazine prints a piece about converting an older bicycle along the lines you're contemplating. Take a look at their website, or give them a call. They're enthusiastic about breathing new life into old bicycles.

www.rivendellbicycles.com


----------



## beecnul8r

wim said:


> I subscribe to the _Rivendell Reader_. Every once in a while, the magazine prints a piece about converting an older bicycle along the lines you're contemplating. Take a look at their website, or give them a call. They're enthusiastic about breathing new life into old bicycles.
> 
> www.rivendellbicycles.com


Thanks for the suggestion!

Dve


----------



## Ragalungua

Dave,

I also have a Fuji Espree from 1982 I think, similar setup to what you mentioned. I haven't ridden much in the last 10 years and am looking to get back into it. I changed the seat to a gel model, replaced the pedals to shimano clip in's, changed the breaks and shifter cables. The bike still rides great. I'm thinking about upgrading the front crank from the 42/52 that's on the bike to a triple 30/42/52. Have you tried this?

thanks,

Chuck


----------



## JP

Yeah, you should check out Rivendell. One thing you might want to think about is getting some bars / stem that get you the height you want but still offer multiple hand positions. Rivendell has a number of nice options. Many people have a hard time stitching to flat bars because you get stuck in one position; on the other hand, some people find it OK.


----------

